# Prescription drugs



## Broncosfan (Mar 2, 2014)

I don't think I have seen this posted. So how would you stock up your prescriptions for blood pressure, insulin and other drugs that your now presently taking and have to have? Do you try to do the natural way and control it the best possible and hope for the best. I personally don't know the storage life of prescription drugs if I was able to store some up.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

Some people get on an automatic prescription plan at their pharmacies. Meds are filled every 3 weeks. Over a year, this provides 4 weeks of extra meds. Some go to Mexico and buy their meds, although I think the quality is very questionable. Some might tell their doc they are going on a trip an need an extra month's supply. It's not easy, no matter how you look at it.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

This is probably a bad idea, but couldn't you skip a dose once a week, or take a reduced dose once a week, and gradually acquire a reserve?

I'm not a doctor, so I have no idea of the risks this would involve. (Actually, I suggest you never follow any of my ideas, they are all pretty dangerous)


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

At age 67, the only prescription drugs I take are for blood pressure, and high triglycerides.
The BP can be controlled with diet and exercise, the high trigs are a result of exposure to Agent Orange herbicide and MAY be controlled thru diet.
My wife is 69 and takes no prescription meds at all.

Modern medicine has artificially increased the average lifespan. Lack of prescription drugs will simply put things back the way they were a century ago.
Of course, you may pull out in traffic into the path of a cement truck tomorrow too.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

A mix of the above. Do what you can to avoid taking meds. Slowly over time refill a little early to build up an emergency batch. Know your herbs for long term. Drugs are usually good a at least a year beyond the expiration date. Some for a decade. Some will not last a month. You have to research each.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

Just be aware that there are a lot of herbal supplements that don't contain even a trace of the herbs they claim to contain.

"The retailer with the poorest showing was Walmart, where only 4 percent of the products tested showed DNA from the plants listed on the labels." Source: Herbal supplements filled with fake ingredients, investigators find

And...

GNC, Target, Wal-Mart, Walgreens accused of selling adulterated 'herbals'


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Modern medicine has artificially increased the average lifespan. Lack of prescription drugs will simply put things back the way they were a century ago.


So true. Average human life span (which includes high infant mortality rates and high childbirth mortality) is about 45 years. If you simply add antibiotics, antimalarials, and marginal health care, it shoots right up 20+ more years. Add modern medicine and surgical interventions, then you have the life expectancy we have today. Without all that, we will drop right back to 40-45, maybe even worse, as our immune systems are not like they were 100 years ago, and we have "super bugs" now that are much more dangerous. 60 will be old.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

RNprepper said:


> So true. Average human life span (which includes high infant mortality rates and high childbirth mortality) is about 45 years. If you simply add antibiotics, antimalarials, and marginal health care, it shoots right up 20+ more years. Add modern medicine and surgical interventions, then you have the life expectancy we have today. Without all that, we will drop right back to 40-45, maybe even worse, as our immune systems are not like they were 100 years ago, and we have "super bugs" now that are much more dangerous. 60 will be old.


Lovely thought, I'm living on borrowed time.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Med's can be obtained from veterinarians they use the same drugs a we do for many application, such as antibiotics.
I have better than a 4 years meds stored of what I take, that can be extended to double by adjusting my diet and reducing the dosages.
That 4 years supply is in the deep freeze. I add to it each month. 
In the refrigerator is 6 months worth that is rotated out by consumption.
I was able to get a second script for the meds and paid cash at a different pharmacy of a different chain.
You can always ask you PCP for an extra script, many give them out for non analgesic products.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

You can also ask your doctor to double your dose(s).Hey Doc,just in case can I.........


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

If I was ever to be a looter during a SHTF period it would be from a pharmacy!!! I want to live...they have what I need.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

You druggie.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

FoolAmI said:


> Lovely thought, I'm living on borrowed time.


We all are.
Some just don't realize it.
When it's your time, it's your time.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

SOCOM42 said:


> Med's can be obtained from veterinarians they use the same drugs a we do for many application, such as antibiotics.


The average, non livestock owning person may not realize what is available over-the-counter at a country feed store for doctoring animals.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Just remember there are meds out there that don't age gracefully, tetracycline and gentamicin cause Fanconi's syndrome, a kidney disease process


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

FoolAmI said:


> Lovely thought, I'm living on borrowed time.


I faced the fact that I was on borrowed time in 1971 when I put a bird into the woods at 100MPH.
Totally destroyed it, brand new, just over the first 100 hours. 
Walked away from that one without a scratch, how I will never know.
The next year lost both engines on a Cessna Skymaster just short of the outer marker,
Declared at the outer marker, had to repeat, tower was not sure he heard me right, thought I said outer inbound and something else.
"Tower, I say again, outer marker inbound, emergency, both engines out."
The first one seized in the procedure turn, the AP made the approach after picking up the localizer and GS,
crossing the threshold, moved over and put it on the grass. 
There a few other incidents where I walked away.
Yes, on borrowed time, but by most measures doing well, in my mid 70's.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Mish said:


> If I was ever to be a looter during a SHTF period it would be from a pharmacy!!! I want to live...they have what I need.


Mish, You are to young and beautiful to be talking like that. You can live with out Avon cosmetics and you are to beautiful too need them.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> I faced the fact that I was on borrowed time in 1971 when I put a bird into the woods at 100MPH.
> Totally destroyed it, brand new, just over the first 100 hours.
> Walked away from that one without a scratch, how I will never know.
> The next year lost both engines on a Cessna Skymaster just short of the outer marker,
> ...


I've survived 6 guns at less than 20'. one pressed to my head by a drug dealer as I tried to deliver a pizza to his house (age 17). Another by a pumped up biker holding a shotgun who had just been robbed from 4' (San Francisco about age 30). I am not living on borrowed time. I'm enjoying the life God gave me!

I had to think about and count the number to write this post.

As a teenager (too many John Wayne movies) I'd thought I about how I'd respond to a guy catching me from behind, arm around my chest, revolver cocked (and yes, the hammer was cocked, he lowered the hammer as he set the gun down to pay me) pushed to my temple. I'm glad to say I didn't piss my pants and talked my way out. "Did you order a pizza from Dominos?" no tip,,,


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Mish said:


> If I was ever to be a looter during a SHTF period it would be from a pharmacy!!! I want to live...they have what I need.


That's my plan to find my immunosuppressive meds.


----------



## UNO (Oct 18, 2014)

Wow, some of you are quite a bit older than I thought. 

Borrowed time, yes. Call it what you will but without modern medicine, I wouldn't be alive. I know it for a fact. First, I wasn't suppose to see my first birthday, then my 5th, then 10th, then 18. I wish I could say I'm laughing all the way to the bank, but alas that is not the case. 

It's good to know of natural backups, or even home remedies, if your main meds aren't available. I'm notorious for skipping doses so I have stockpiled a bit of my own meds. Go in every few months and ask for more.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

SOCOM42 said:


> ... The next year lost both engines on a Cessna Skymaster just short of the outer marker,
> Declared at the outer marker, had to repeat, tower was not sure he heard me right, thought I said outer inbound and something else.
> "Tower, I say again, outer marker inbound, emergency, both engines out."
> The first one seized in the procedure turn, the AP made the approach after picking up the localizer and GS,
> crossing the threshold, moved over and put it on the grass...


Was it a real Mix Master? With your name I would expect to see you in an O-2 with genuine combat bullet holes.
View attachment 12870
View attachment 12869


----------



## Broncosfan (Mar 2, 2014)

Some good information to help get someone started stocking up the medication that they need. Its definitely not a one fit for all but several very good ideas that should help members.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

If you are taking 2 pills per day for diabetes, tell your doctor that a third pill is doing the trick and they will likely rewrite your prescription.


----------



## barterdoc (Sep 20, 2015)

Try just asking your doctor for an extra prescription for your emergency kit. I'm a doctor, and in fact suggest this to certain patients. Doctors are intelligent and practical in most cases. If you intelligently explain your goal of being prepared for an emergency, and that you want certain medicines for those emergencies, and that your goal is NOT to use them to avoid seeing a doctor but to have them in case seeing a doctor is impossible (Hurricane Katrina is an easy example)....You might find it easier than you think.
There are some limits to it. 
Some prescription plans won't allow for extra meds. You may simply be willing or able to pay out of pocket. 
Some meds (like insulin) expire quickly. So it isn't practical. 
Some controlled substances (opiate pain medicines, etc) are federally prohibited from being written for more than a small quantity and short time period.


----------

